# OEM 6cd changer w/ alpine deck?



## BimmerFr3aK (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey all,
I just had an alpine 9886 headunit installed in my car (99 e36 m3). loving it so far, sound quality is phenomenal, but there's one thing lacking: i miss my OEM changer! i've heard that alpine or blaupunkt used to make the changers for the m3's, and I'm wondering if theres any way i could wire up my changer with an adapter to my alpine deck, since the deck supports a changer. if so, what adapter do I need?
thanks for your help

Alex


----------



## bjm442 (Apr 1, 2008)

Crutchfield did had something a long time ago, but not now.


----------



## BimmerFr3aK (Feb 8, 2007)

aghh. any idea what it was called/ part number? I really, really want it.


----------



## sktn77a (Jan 4, 2010)

The OEM CD changer won't work with your aftermarket Alpine head unit (the consumer head units and changers are not the same as the OEM head units). However, Alpine make an Ibus controller that will interface your Alpine 9886 head unit with an Alpine DHA-S690 CD changer


----------



## jayee_2003 (Jun 6, 2008)

Sorry but your newer deck does not use the same bus type as was used in the BMW Alpine-made OEM CD changer. Alpine makes adapters for newer Alpine changers to work with older bus type head units but not the other way around. Your 9886 will only work with the current Alpine CD changer.


----------



## seth1993 (Mar 9, 2010)

I've got a alpine head unit not sure what model in my Z3, with a 6 disk alpine cd changer in the back with great quality. I'm not sure if they make it anymore but its definately out there.


----------

